

Want to learn RoR- will move anywhere to learn - gamechangr

I NEED TO WORK FOR THE BEST, that's what is most important to me.<p>I'm a good project manager for a mining company. I'm full of energy and desperate for a game change...set on ROR. I have no real experience in RoR, but excited about changing that ASAP!<p>I applied to Hungry Academy (but after reading this http://twitter.com/#!/abatalion/statuses/157089098635558912 ...thought I should explore another plan)<p>I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW OF ADDITIONAL PROGRAMS like that or a company that wants to grow the community and take a chance on a newbie now!!<p>(i've heard of CodeAcademy in Chicago)<p>Thanks in advance for any thoughts!
======
st3fan
Hey gamechangr, why not grab a book on RoR (like the excellent pragprog one)
and start learning it from your comfy chair at home. No need to move anywhere.

~~~
gamechangr
I am absolutely doing that...but thanks for the thought.

I'm paid more than double a good engineers rate in mining, so if I quit to go
after RoR...I want to have as much speed as possible.

~~~
gamechangr
I'm looking for complete immersion for a couple months or year!

------
sharksforcheap
I have been curating a bunch of really handy links that helped me to learn.
they are at newbietoruby.com in the resources section.

I was in your situation a little while ago and moved to SF to be where just
about every other person on a bike is a developer. If you want to learn and
you want to learn quickly, SF is the place to be.

~~~
gamechangr
SF-Better than the valley? I've heard more expense and dirtier--though I have
no idea if that is true???

I have thought of just moving and it's encouraging to here from someone who
did it. I've lived abroad twice now (I'm 33, so I kind of know what to expect.

Thanks for the link...I'll use it for sure.

oh yeah...What made you move? (career or other)

------
heliostatic
Thoughtbot created <https://www.apprentice.io/> which is starting to get some
momentum.

~~~
gamechangr
Great link....I hadn't heard of this! Thanks

------
steventruong
Curious on a few things... Honest questions:

1\. Do you have any programming background or is this a first?

2\. Why deadset on RoR?

~~~
gamechangr
No programming background.

Try not to write a book..but hard to answer.

Might sound cheesy, but the truth: Woke up one day and knew I needed a change.
I decided to take a couple years out and retool.

I'm sure every hacker says this, but I want to change the world.

Took advice from CS friend at Stanford, who told me "your totally a rails guy"
and it kind of grew on me like a disease I couldn't shake!

~~~
ramblerman
"I'm sure every hacker says this, but I want to change the world."

I'm having a hard time making "no programming experience" congruent with
"being a hacker". I don't mean to put you down, I hate the elitism that is
found in a lot of hacker subculture.

But what part of the culture do you identify with, if you've never coded?

~~~
gamechangr
I guess I can see where you may have read into my comment.

I don't consider myself a hacker in any way, shape, or form.

I didn't mean to imply that I thought I was a hacker....just that I would
imagine that "change the world" is mentioned often by hackers.

------
joebadmo
I think this is what you're looking for: <http://www.devbootcamp.com/>

~~~
gamechangr
This is exactly what I'm looking for. (i did send Shereef an email when he
posted on HN for this).

Joeadmo: do you think someone can get trained and land a job in 8 weeks?

~~~
joebadmo
I have no relevant experience in the matter, but I really don't see why not.
If I was unattached and able to relocate, I personally jump on this kind of
opportunity.

------
bjeanes
A lot of companies are also doing apprenticeship programs (e.g. Groupon, 8th
Light, etc).

~~~
gamechangr
I'm looking for Ruby on Rails specifically...but I will chase the leads.
thanks

------
gamechangr
Ruby on Rails (for the search engine)

